# Few postings of faults - is it indicative of good quality?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have just posted this on N+B Owners forum and am repeatindg it on here



"I note that on this N+B Owners forum, and on the N+B section of Motorhomefacts, there are not many postings of faults.

I wonder whether this is an indication of few faults occurring or for other reasons, e.g. maybe so few Englsh-speaking owners.

Any views please?"

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Few owners. I know quite a few German owners and their N&B vans while generally of the same good quality as other German vans do have faults, leaky garage door seals feature regularly.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Also, possibly, if you had paid a flipping great big wedge of cash for an N+B and there was something wrong with it...would you shout about it on open forum? :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Also, possibly, if you had paid a flipping great big wedge of cash for an N+B and there was something wrong with it...would you shout about it on open forum? :wink2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Well I think the more I paid the more I might shout.

I agree they are expensive new, but mine at 6 years old cost £27k+ so I reckon not much more than many other marques. Big wedge of cash in general MH terms?

I have only in 7 years had to replace

New oil pressure transmitter(Fiat)

Plastic bits in fridge (Dometic)

One tap microswitch (?)

One garage door hinge, which I suppose is N+B design.

I shall await other replies.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The answer may also be in the numbers of them on the road compared with other marques.

As an example, have you seen many complaints about Fleurettes in the UK, there are loads in France though.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Well I think the more I paid the more I might shout.
> 
> I agree they are expensive new, but mine at 6 years old cost £27k+ so I reckon not much more than many other marques. Big wedge of cash in general MH terms?
> 
> ...


Fair point Geof but if you had bought new I guess you are not going to shout it out over the ethernet until you have given them a chance to sort it. When sorted...why shout?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe the previous owner fixed everything to do with build faults???

In the 8 years I've had my Hymer, nothing other than small wear and tear items has had to be fixed. (Not just touching the wood, giving it a good old stroke as we speak! Does veneer count?)


----------

